# Mission Riot/ Mission Endeavor.



## ihookem (Mar 15, 2012)

I bought a Mission Endeavor for 352 dollars a few weeks ago. My son saw how well I can shoot my new bow to the point he wants one bad! He is 15 on the 23rd. I can't help wonder why so many Missions seem the same to me. Does anyone know the difference between the two bows? Almost seems a waste to make both some are so similar. His draw is only 23" so I am limited. What is the difference in performance or quality or style?


----------



## pikecntyhunter (Jan 8, 2012)

the endeavors draw length is cam specific meaning you have to change the cam to change the draw length. the riot is able to grow with the archer. you just rotate the module to the desired draw length on the top and bottom,no press is needed.great bow for a growing teen.


----------



## ihookem (Mar 15, 2012)

Thanks Pike. Come to think of it I knew that. Is there any down side to this system? If not, every bow should be made like this. Any other comments about the differences? Just hard to believe the Riot,Endeavor is almost a clone. The Menace is almost a clone to the Riot.


----------



## pikecntyhunter (Jan 8, 2012)

true they are very similar. however if i were looking for a bow for a young teen that was still growing the riot would be perfect.i also think the endeavor is a little more of a thumper than the riot.not sure about the shop you go to but at our shop we dont charge to change cams to longer or shorter,so once he gets to that point of the minimum draw in the endeavor it would be a good choice. also check out the venture.


----------



## CGarb (Mar 9, 2012)

My Stepson has a Craze and I have the Venture both are nice bows. He is 13 and smaller so the 28" ATA fit him nicely. The Riot is a little bit faster than the Craze but it wasn't out yet when I got his bow. Maybe when he's done growing we can get him something with a longer ATA, but for hunting blind and treestand mobility the Craze is awesome. It shoots very well and is super quiet. I shot that same bow before I bought it for him. The shop owner just moved the module for 28" draw length no press needed. Where was this set up when I was a younger fellow? I hope you get one for your youngster you really cant go wrong for a $399 ready to shoot package minus arrows but I just cut down some of my older and broken Carbon Express arrows and had them fletched. Good Luck.


----------



## ihookem (Mar 15, 2012)

Thanks guys. I got him the Riot the day before his birthday. He likes it and is shooting fairly well for a kid that never shot a real bow before. About 3" @ 10 yds. and 36 lb draw weight. Soon it will be 40 but we are keeping it low so he can shoot a bit better.


----------



## hunter177 (Jul 15, 2011)

*Mission Riot*

I bought and tried a Riot a couple months ago and hated it. Between myself, my son, and the guy at the shop, all with like DL and DW neither of us could get it to group at 15 yards. The Riot is a bow that has length adjustments from 19-30" and I believe weight from 25-70 lbs. or there about. It's the second Mission bow I've owned and neither of them shot worth a darn. I sold the Riot back to the shop and bought a 2011 Bear Charge at Lancaster Archery and within a dozen shots I was shooting bullseyes. The wide adjustment range of the Riot may be what you want for your son but there are better bows out there. Hope this helps.


----------

